# AudioFrog GS8ND2 8-Inch Woofer Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AudioFrog GS8ND2 8-Inch Woofer Review


AudioFrog GS8ND2 8-Inch Woofer Review




www.erinsaudiocorner.com


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

One small thing to note about your GS8ND2 review. How does Sd change by 6mm going from series to parallel coil wiring ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> One small thing to note about your GS8ND2 review. How does Sd change by 6mm going from series to parallel coil wiring ?


It doesn't. Unless you don't pay attention when you copy/paste. 

Fixed.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Rut Roh!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

YouTube version of the AudioFrog GS8ND2 & Audio Development SW800 8 inch woofers is now up.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Informative, and straight to the point


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great vid Erin! You explained everything well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, fellas.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for this Erin. As always; a _'no BS'_ review.


----------

